# Dirección General del Tesoro Público



## Alice D.

In een Paraguayaanse geboorteakte staat: 'Dirección General del Tesoro Público'. 'Algemeen bestuur staatskas of schatkist' lijkt me niet vlot. Opnieuw bedankt.


----------



## moldo

Misschien 

Directoraat Generaal van Ministerie van Financien?


----------



## Joannes

Alice D. said:


> In een Paraguayaanse geboorteakte staat: 'Dirección General del Tesoro Público'. 'Algemeen bestuur staatskas of schatkist' lijkt me niet vlot.


Dat is nochtans wat het is. *Schatbewaarder* zou prima werken naargelang de context waarin je het vertaalt - (en misschien moet je die dan maar eens verduidelijken).


----------



## Alice D.

Bedankt voor jullie antwoorden. Weet iemand of ik in deze context het best spreek over 'directoraat-generaal' of 'algemeen bestuur'? Alvast bedankt.


----------



## Joannes

Het is hetzelfde. Alleen is *directoraat-generaal* vertaald Frans en is *algemeen bestuur* gebruikelijk Nederlands. Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik in België, waar toch een aanzienlijk aantal administratieve diensten hun naam uit het Frans hebben geërfd, nog nooit *directoraat-generaal* heb gezien.. Nu goed, misschien is dat in Nederland anders; ik heb al gemerkt dat _le chic français_ daar af en toe nog eens wordt bovengehaald op - in mijn ogen - rare momenten.


----------



## Alice D.

Goed, bedankt voor de heldere uitleg. Alice.


----------



## moldo

Joannes said:


> Het is hetzelfde. Alleen is *directoraat-generaal* vertaald Frans en is *algemeen bestuur* gebruikelijk Nederlands. Nu moet ik zeggen dat ik in België, waar toch een aanzienlijk aantal administratieve diensten hun naam uit het Frans hebben geërfd, nog nooit *directoraat-generaal* heb gezien.. Nu goed, misschien is dat in Nederland anders; ik heb al gemerkt dat _le chic français_ daar af en toe nog eens wordt bovengehaald op - in mijn ogen - rare momenten.


 
In Nederland is een ministerie verdeeld in DG's. Directoraat Generaal.


----------

